# Paint reference?



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking to get a reference number or something for the midnight blue on the 2005 GTO. I looked up the specific number on ultimategto which states 28u, but I am looking for something that may be universal with spray paints and such. I am not going to spray paint my car but I like the color so much I wanna take it over to another project for the bar in my basement( pics in the future!)
Anyone have any ideas? I looked at the data plate and got "718H"


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Have you tried Touch Up Paint from PaintScratch.com I was looking for spray cans of my 04's Impulse Blue. The site gives you reference numbers for the paint and everything. They have some pretty cool little kits also which can include other paint products.

Which brings up another question (not to piggy back your post)...has anyone tried Touch Up Paint from PaintScratch.com My door handles are chipping and I think it's a job I could do myself...just need the paint and clear coat, etc.

Let me/us know, thanks!


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I have located the paint reference number and such but after speaking with o'reily they do not have it and PPG only sells it by the pint or more. 

It is known as GM midnight blue metallic "28U" as far as you fixing your door handles I would have to see how bad it is, you may need to do the whole handle or just run a bit of touch up with clear coat as you stated.


----------

